# Phantom pregnancy



## clem_rosey_snuggle (Dec 21, 2005)

Hi all 

I think my female lop snugg is having a phantom pregnancy. I'm not really sure but the last few days shes acting loopy. Shes totally tearing the hutch apart (noisily at 2 am..lol) and dragging heaps of shredded paper into the litter box... she is pulling out her fur and i'm finding it all in the litter box. Shes not only pulling out her fur..but the fur of the other 2 buns who live with her. Snugg has also started mounting my neutered male too and starting all kinds of trouble. :shock:How long does this kind of behaviour goon? Does it sound like a phantom pregnancy (she lives with another female and a neutered male) or just adolescent bun hormones? (shes 5 months) Shes booked in to be spayed early in the new year. I'm hoping she calms down a little before then 

Lorretta


----------



## CorkysMom (Dec 21, 2005)

Lexi was a raging furball of hormones before her spay..she wasn't pulling hair and such but she was ALL over Corky (he's neutered) and would not leave him alone...she was right at 6 months when it started....didn't stop until the spay...I know he's handsome...but jessh, give a guy a break!  

It does sound like a false pregnancy..but as for the humping...I wouldn't count on that settling too mich! Good luck!


----------



## Shuu (Dec 21, 2005)

I'd seperate her from the other two for the length of the actual false pregnancy. Her hormones are raging and she can accidently cause some nasty havoc. I'm assuming you pretty much just have to wait it out. Just make sure she doesn't lose the bond with the other two if you want it kept.


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 21, 2005)

Greetings clem_rosey_snuggle,

Even in false pregnancies, rabbits can go through lactation and develop mastitis - an inflammation of the mammary glands.In addition to nest building and milk production, they can become extremely territorial,stressed,and aggressive, so watch out! Just keep an eye on her if she does continually have these false alarms.Symptoms would be fever, inflammation, going off feed, etc.

The false pregnancies are hormonal. The homones fool the rabbit's body by telling it it's pregnant.The actions of nest building have been known to someto last up to two weeks. It can be triggered by being mounted or an infertile breeding. 

False pregnancies can be extremely stressful for the rabbit, and a decrease in appetite can lead to GI Stasis, so keep an eye on her appetite and stools. It's been described as being like a severe case of PMS. Spaying a rabbit can greatly decrease or eliminate these issues for the doe.

I agree that I'd separate her from the others - just to be on the safe side.

-Carolyn


----------



## clem_rosey_snuggle (Dec 21, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Greetings clem_rosey_snuggle,
> 
> Even in false pregnancies, rabbits can go through lactation and develop mastitis - an inflammation of the mammary glands.In addition to nest building and milk production, they can become extremely territorial,stressed,and aggressive, so watch out! Just keep an eye on her if she does continually have these false alarms.Symptoms would be fever, inflammation, going off feed, etc.
> 
> ...





> Thanks for the great advice Carolyn (and everyone else ) I think I will seperate her for a little while as she annoying the other to buns to the point Im afraid they might hurt her out of frustration. She only just had eye surgery a couple of weeks ago after a scuffle with my big boy nanuk so Id rather not go through all that again right now. Thanks again. Lorri.


----------



## jyrenze (Dec 22, 2005)

Watch out ! Rabbits are grumpy during phantom preggies...My Bandit went through it last year and I still have the scars. I got her spayed soon after that incident.


----------

